# "Orient King master new model" sale



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Google Translate

I was looking to see if you guys where going to discuss the New Reprint of the King Master

I had the wz0361em & wz0371em

But the new ones hand wind with caliber F6922 , the old one's did not

also the new one's lose the goofy push button @2 , and only feature the 2 crowns SWEET

lastly i am undecided what color to get

all 3 colors options are SICK

DISCUSS!

Drive system: mechanical
Caliber: F6922
Case Material: Stainless Steel
Glass material: spherical crystal glass (with lens)
Band Material: Stainless Steel
Band width: 22mm
Clasp: push three fold formula
Accuracy: day difference +25 seconds to -15 seconds
Waterproof: 10 atm
Ruminasuraito there:
Anti-magnetic: one
Driving time: 40 hours or more
Weight:
Thickness: 14.2mm
Longitudinal diameter: 47.0mm
Transverse diameter: 42.1mm
Other Features: self-winding (Temaki-zuke), with second hand stop device, see-through back, 22 stone
Warranty: 1 year
Type: Men
Release date: May 2015


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Kew, chime in ?


----------



## Krosya (Apr 26, 2011)

New Orient King Master King Master Black WV0021AA Men Watch from Japan | eBay


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i am sure prices will fall in 6 months

undecided between between black or gray

blue is lovely but it will not stick in the long run for me


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I've been contemplating getting a vintage compressor case King Diver for the longest time. Good thing I didn't pull the trigger on any of them! Maintaining vintage is sometimes a pain.

When I saw this I went nuts and couldn't help myself... it should arrive in a day or two from the Land of the Rising Sun!

Pics from the net:





















Its a 2015 model with very vintage looks. I am absolutely sold on this one. It will be my first Orient! :-!


----------



## WeylandYutani (Nov 13, 2008)

Other than the signed crowns I think this is identical to the vintage. Would have preferred acrylic as opposed to crystal glass because it's more easier to manage. Also, I think they should have made it 300m. Also looks like they have omitted the date pusher button commonly found at 2 o'clock. Case, dial, hands design seem to be completely identical to the vintage. I wonder if the crowns are screw-down...


----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

C4L18R3 said:


> I've been contemplating getting a vintage compressor case King Diver for the longest time. Good thing I didn't pull the trigger on any of them! Maintaining vintage is sometimes a pain.
> 
> When I saw this I went nuts and couldn't help myself... it should arrive in a day or two from the Land of the Rising Sun!
> 
> Its a 2015 model with very vintage looks. I am absolutely sold on this one. It will be my first Orient! :-!


Wow, that looks absolutely gorgeous. Be sure to send us pics once it arrives!


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

I'm really liking the blue version. It's on the radar now, and waiting for the price to drop. 

Dam these Orients are addicting!


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

WeylandYutani said:


> I wonder if the crowns are screw-down...


We'll know soon enough 



C4L18R3 said:


> When I saw this I went nuts and couldn't help myself... it should arrive in a day or two from the Land of the Rising Sun!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice !
I am a fan of the SK.
Agreed that the case looks similar to the SK slim case .... mimus the 2Pm quick change button.

Look forward to more in depth photos.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

C4L18R3 said:


> I've been contemplating getting a vintage compressor case King Diver for the longest time. Good thing I didn't pull the trigger on any of them! Maintaining vintage is sometimes a pain.
> 
> When I saw this I went nuts and couldn't help myself... it should arrive in a day or two from the Land of the Rising Sun!
> 
> ...


congrats
i want one two

either grey or black 
not blue

getting closer

POST UP REAL PICS PLEASE when it arrives


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

WeylandYutani said:


> Other than the signed crowns I think this is identical to the vintage. Would have preferred acrylic as opposed to crystal glass because it's more easier to manage. Also, I think they should have made it 300m. Also looks like they have omitted the date pusher button commonly found at 2 o'clock. Case, dial, hands design seem to be completely identical to the vintage. I wonder if the crowns are screw-down...


i doubt screw down crown 
10 atm = 330 ft 
new movement over the old ones i had they were wz0361em & wzo371em

yes they omitted the push button

now it hand winds

so i imagine crown at 4 works inner bezel
crown at 3 1st pull is date one way , day the other , 2nd pull time advance or retard

i want one NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

xzqt said:


> Nice !
> I am a fan of the SK.
> Agreed that the case looks similar to the SK slim case .... mimus the 2Pm quick change button.
> 
> Look forward to more in depth photos.


they are 42 MM w/o crown 
22 mm lug spacing 
13.75 mm case thickness


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I just got the advise that it was shipped today! This is the worst part


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

were waiting ????

LOL


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

It's here! Pretty fast shipping from Japan vja EMS. What can I say? I'm very pleased of course! Gotta keep this short since I'm in the middle of a workshop... 

Quick info for those who are dying to know -
It hacks and handwinds. No screw down crowns. The inner bezel crown is tight enough not to move by itself...

More stuff later. Gotta get back to reality (work).


----------



## Timbre (Apr 17, 2014)

Great stuff.👍


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Wow looks good loving the vintage looks and date magnifier...but kind of expensive for me..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice !
It will be good to have some back view thou.
Thanks.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

love it , congrats 

it is exactly as i expected 

they removed the pusher @ 1 
changed the movement 

that is about it 

oh added the blue and black dial option

i think the grey is the best choice

i want the grey 

the only mod I think i would do is swap the clasp out for the 300 sat diver expanding clasp

enjoy !


----------



## skippington (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks great! Are the end links solid or folded?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i do not remember 

i think they are SEL

correct me if i am wrong


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

C4L18R3 said:


> It's here! Pretty fast shipping from Japan vja EMS. What can I say? I'm very pleased of course! Gotta keep this short since I'm in the middle of a workshop...
> 
> Quick info for those who are dying to know -
> It hacks and handwinds. No screw down crowns. The inner bezel crown is tight enough not to move by itself...
> ...


Looks great and slim on the wrist...what's your wrist size?

I got to have one....but 340++ USD is really on the high side? I see the previous generation going for around 223 USD new.. Let's see how long i can resist.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a 6.5in wrist fyi.

More observations:
The case is entirely polished and the bracelet is brushed. The end links are folded while the links are solid pieces not folded. At about 13mm it looks slimmer than expected, perhaps because of the domed crystal. The dial is very "alive" - the crystal, the matte internal bezel, the sunburst dial and the chrome hands and indices all play with light and gives the watch face a nice dynamic look.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

balzebub said:


> Looks great and slim on the wrist...what's your wrist size?
> 
> I got to have one....but 340++ USD is really on the high side? I see the previous generation going for around 223 USD new.. Let's see how long i can resist.


$223 for the old one , these where $340 until the new one was released , they only dropped because they know with the new one they will not be able to sell the old for the same money 
$340 for the new one

IMHO that is not high

For the $117 increase you get , Choice of 3 dial colors, New Movement that hacks and hand winds , you got that goofy pusher deleted for a cleaner 3 oclock side of the case

so how much is that worth to you ? if not $117 that how much , not really over priced

the fit and finish is on par with the orient start line


----------



## WeylandYutani (Nov 13, 2008)

jdmfetish said:


> $223 for the old one , these where $340 until the new one was released , they only dropped because they know with the new one they will not be able to sell the old for the same money
> $340 for the new one
> 
> IMHO that is not high
> ...


Well, I didn't want to say it but since you said it first yes, this 'reprint' will certainly make a dent in the resale value of the vintage (identical dial). Main reason is because both are in-house movements and for the difference you are getting a new case etc. well worth the 117$ difference.

here is the reissue of the other one (King Diver):
https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/orients-reissue-king-diver-limited-edition-wv2381em-593047.html








Vintage market will still be good for this one because it was limited edition so still hard to get.

The third one I know of is this one (King Master) and I don't think this is limited so the vintage market must of tanked for this:


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

WeylandYutani said:


> Well, I didn't want to say it but since you said it first yes, this 'reprint' will certainly make a dent in the resale value of the vintage (identical dial). Main reason is because both are in-house movements and for the difference you are getting a new case etc. well worth the 117$ difference.
> 
> here is the reissue of the other one (King Diver):
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/orients-reissue-king-diver-limited-edition-wv2381em-593047.html
> ...


the cal 469 king diver is really big though at 45 mm , and wears huge

this is 42 an for me much better in size


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't the think world timer you posted will be effected as the wz0371em is the only world timer reprint they made in the series and is not available in this new release


----------



## dr_tyler (Oct 30, 2014)

These watches look sweet. I see them on ebay, is there any other site that carry them, like the older one? Also, are there sites that generally carry the JDM Orients?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

dr_tyler said:


> These watches look sweet. I see them on ebay, is there any other site that carry them, like the older one? Also, are there sites that generally carry the JDM Orients?


older as in new one's before the current 2015 release , then part number WZ0361EM and WZ0371EM yes on ebay

older as in from circa 70's and used , not king masters but king divers , again ebay or yahoo Japan


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

Watch-tanaka just posted some of their usual gorgeous watchporn for the King Master WV0011AA:


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful. Are these Japan only models?


----------



## rott10bird (May 17, 2015)

Congrats on the new watch. Of course I just ordered the Blue Ray 4 days ago... What's the old saying, "A day late and a dollar short"? I am just getting into watches again and am loving this forum - I may be one of those crazies that starts collecting after seeing the new Orient King Master. One question - is this King Master completely made in Japan?


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

AFAIK, yes it is a JDM model! 

I also want to correct my previous statement about the endlinks... they are SOLID, not folded as I initially mentioned. Sorry, I resized my bracelet and removed the endlinks and was pleasantly surprised that they are solid.

Great watch! Loving mine. It's actually the first watch I have that has a cyclops and these things really come in handy. The kanji day wheel is also great.


----------



## jtfoo (Feb 24, 2014)

I couldn't resist. Placed an order for the WV0021AA , black dial and gold indices, from Rakuten. Besides one of the dealer has a 10% coupon, and that sealed the deal for me. Now the worst part, wait.


----------



## Krosya (Apr 26, 2011)

I do like this watch - glad Orient is bringing this timeless design. But I still prefer the vintage ones:


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Krosya said:


> I do like this watch - glad Orient is bringing this timeless design. But I still prefer the vintage ones:


I prefer the world timer wz0371em to your vintage


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

the dilemma now is to get this or a used vintage one ...


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

MEzz said:


> the dilemma now is to get this or a used vintage one ...


I would really advise a new one unless you are a die hard vintage fanatic/purist. I've had a number of vintage pieces (not Orient) die on me and they've all given me either a huge bill or a lot of hassle - I have to send them overseas and wait an eternity (I'm afraid 2 of them may never return). Unfortunately I am in a place right now where convenient access to competent and reasonably affordable watchsmiths is difficult. So of course my advise to you would be this.

Get the new one and enjoy it for years! Slap on a Swiss Tropic and it will give you all the vintage flair you need!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

do you mind sharing link/coupon?


jtfoo said:


> I couldn't resist. Placed an order for the WV0021AA , black dial and gold indices, from Rakuten. Besides one of the dealer has a 10% coupon, and that sealed the deal for me. Now the worst part, wait.


----------



## jtfoo (Feb 24, 2014)

MEzz said:


> do you mind sharing link/coupon?


Sorry, coupon expired on 4th June. Once a while rakuten will sent this emailer on such coupon


----------



## jtfoo (Feb 24, 2014)

I have been wearing it for a few days. Bracelet only allows two micro adjustment, I was fortunate to be able to adjust it comfortably for my wrist.
The crystal is reflective, so don't think it's ar coated.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

that's a awesome piece 
enjoy

no inner anti-reflective


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

been coming back to this thread and rakuten these past few days and am really getting hooked by the reteo vibes of this watch. what is the bracelet quality/fit like? lume only on the hour and minute hands?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

the oyster is high quality 
fairly heavy 
SEL
nice clasp

lume H & M
also the dots aside the plots 1-12


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

argghhh.. I can't decide between the gold on black or the grey... so hard..


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

looks like a nice piece...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

arislan said:


> argghhh.. I can't decide between the gold on black or the grey... so hard..


I'm sure you won't be disappointed which ever you choose, like most Orients they look so much better in the flesh, photos don't do them justice. Saying that, here is a photo of my silver on grey


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the pics. I think the lack of AR is actually a good design decision, from an aesthetics point of view, for this piece. It works well with the domed crystal and cyclops and really gives a nice vintage feel to it.... the gold and black is probably the one i'll get...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Very cool watches, thinking of a compressor style, these are in the running along with the Dan Henry 1970.


----------

